# NYC Century Bike Tour



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Anyone doing this next Sunday? I was supposed to last year but broke my ribs the week before. They let me carry my registration over to this year, so I'm doing it! Gonna try for the full 100, should be ok seeing as it isn't a race.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Wetworks said:


> Anyone doing this next Sunday? I was supposed to last year but broke my ribs the week before. They let me carry my registration over to this year, so I'm doing it! Gonna try for the full 100, should be ok seeing as it isn't a race.


How does it work - Is the route using city streets? It would seem like traffic and lights would substantially prolong the ride. Not being a city person, the idea kind of terrifies me


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

DaveG said:


> How does it work - Is the route using city streets? It would seem like traffic and lights would substantially prolong the ride. Not being a city person, the idea kind of terrifies me


Yes, it's all open, no closing of any streets. And you're right about all your concerns. Quite frankly, if I didn't have my registration carrying over from last year, I would probably skip it. Presumably as it starts early Sunday morning, it'll be a bit less hectic.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Wetworks said:


> Yes, it's all open, no closing of any streets. And you're right about all your concerns. Quite frankly, if I didn't have my registration carrying over from last year, I would probably skip it. Presumably as it starts early Sunday morning, it'll be a bit less hectic.


I think it would be interesting to ride the city but I just don't have any city riding chops. I'm scared in my car in NYC!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

It doesn't seem like they provide very much in terms of support. I suppose if one wanted to do this ride, it could be done anytime.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Trek_5200 said:


> It doesn't seem like they provide very much in terms of support. I suppose if one wanted to do this ride, it could be done anytime.


You're right, it could be done anytime the way they have it set up. However, from what I understand they have a decent amount of SAG and marshals in the event.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Riding through the Bronx and Harlem on an open course doesn't sound like a great idea to me. The Five Borough Tour has the right idea by just dipping toes into both of those locations.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

DrSmile said:


> Riding through the Bronx and Harlem on an open course doesn't sound like a great idea to me. The Five Borough Tour has the right idea by just dipping toes into both of those locations.


This is why I am considering just doing the 75 mile route and avoiding the Bronx and most of Harlem altogether, although I still have to deal with the crazy drivers in Queens.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

DrSmile said:


> Riding through the Bronx and Harlem on an open course doesn't sound like a great idea to me. The Five Borough Tour has the right idea by just dipping toes into both of those locations.


Oddly enough, I find people on RBR scoff at the 5BBT.

I've done the Tour de Bronx before, surprisingly, there is a really nice part of the Bronx.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Wetworks said:


> This is why I am considering just doing the 75 mile route and avoiding the Bronx and most of Harlem altogether, although I still have to deal with the crazy drivers in Queens.


Bronx and Harlem are more than safe. What's the concern? Harlem is a far cry from what it was a few decades ago.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Wetworks said:


> T... although I still have to deal with the crazy drivers in Queens.


Nailed this part. I would be most concerned with crazy lunatics on the road then Bronx or Harlem.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

I've done it three times. Love it. 

Missing this year because we're road tripping NYC to Portland Maine for the Lighthouse ride the day before (Sat. 9/12). GF's first Century. 9 lighthouses on the route. 

PS- I do the NY Century alone as GF hates it. Have to carry bike up a set of stairs. Crowd backs up. Another spot you have to walk (although people ride) long narrow bridge.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Trek_5200 said:


> Bronx and Harlem are more than safe. What's the concern? Harlem is a far cry from what it was a few decades ago.


"More than safe" is a bit of an overstatement IMO. That said, you're right about Harlem, it's quite a bit different than it was in the '80s.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Wetworks said:


> "More than safe" is a bit of an overstatement IMO. That said, you're right about Harlem, it's quite a bit different than it was in the '80s.


I've ridden down 125th Street several times this summer @ 5:00 a.m. making the Metro North and taking that same street back at just before dusk. I felt perfectly safe.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

Trek_5200 said:


> I've ridden down 125th Street several times this summer @ 5:00 a.m. making the Metro North and taking that same street back at just before dusk. I felt perfectly safe.


Safe...they're building a Whole Foods on 125 now.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

If you do it, post a ride report. I'm interested what this is like


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

DaveG said:


> If you do it, post a ride report. I'm interested what this is like


Dave- While it is NYC riding, it's a Sunday 6am start out of Central Park, so you cover a lot of ground before the world is even waking up. It's not even full daylight when you take off, people have bike lights on.

What I've liked in the past (similar to the NYC Marathon) is all the different environments, sites, bridges, ethnic neighborhoods, etc. that you cruise past in one day. Central Park, Prospect Park, Brooklyn Bridge, Coney Island, Jewish neighborhoods, Hispanic, etc., I recall passing a firehouse where all the guys were out front training on rowing machines. By the end, you're like...wow...did I just see all that in one ride today?!?!?

My phone ran out of power around mile 90, but here's last year's MapMyRide...


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

DaveG said:


> If you do it, post a ride report. I'm interested what this is like


Caught a bad case of _something-I-ate_ last night, so between that good time and the threat of rain (which naturally hasn't materialized) I skipped. Probably won't even go out for a short ride today (the smart course of action).


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

I did the ride again this year but I am getting older and my knee was hurtin at the 75 mile mark. I only did one other century this season and I pushed it on the bridges in Brooklyn. For the first time I was quitting the 100 and just do the 75. Since the #5 train was not in service that day I had to bike to and from the start from the Bronx, I ended up doing 100 miles by the end of the day anyway. 

A lot of people got caught in the rain towards the end and I did too crossing a bridge but waited it out in a nice warm coffee shop in nyc . 

Dr Smile, I know when you hear "the Bronx" you think of the movie "the warriors" from the 1970s, just like everyone else, but, surprisingly there are quite nice areas. Luckily I happen to live in one of them, near Pelham Parkway. There are two waterfront bungalow communities that are hoi tee toi tee on their own, there is "Country club" and Riverdale which has all the old money. In truth, there are some awful nabes but every borough has them. so there


----------

